# Roland GX-24 and CutStudio Vista Compatability



## ann marie (Mar 3, 2007)

We are just starting out and had our Roland GX24 delivered. We purchased a new computer with VISTA. We loaded all the software. The computer recognizes the printer and we are able to do the initial test circle and able to type SALE but when we send it to the cutter it does not make it there. When we look at the printer status it shows all our attempts as documents pending. The computer recognizes the Roland GX-24. Will be trying to call Imprintables this morning. Just thought I would put this out there to see if it is just us(operator error) or if it could possibly be something else.

Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks,

Ann Marie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Roland GX-24 and Vista Compatability*

Do you have the latest version of the cutstudio software?

Also, check out this page to see if it helps:
Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products

This PDF seems to say that cutstudio will work with vista:
http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/roland_software_windows_vista.pdf


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Imprintables will be able to help you out. They did for us....we had the Roland working great, but couldnt get the cut studio to work with our other cutters. Works great now.


----------

